# is this her mucus plug?!?! (added pic of her udder today)



## sdshoars

i found her service papers, she was bred on dec 11th... but we boarded them at the same place while we were out of town for thanksgiving, but the lady told us she did not come into heat, and was not put in with the buck, but now i am wondering if she fibbed because this is maple this morning?!?!









oh my word...


----------



## RunAround

*Re: is this her mucus plug?!?!*

Yes that looks like her plug. How are her ligaments? They can start to loose their plug early.


----------



## toth boer goats

*Re: is this her mucus plug?!?!*

how is her bag...is she filling ......it does appear that way in the pic.. :wink:


----------



## Jenna

*Re: is this her mucus plug?!?!*

Looks like her plug to me.. Udder filling?


----------



## sdshoars

here's a pick of her udder... i don't see how she could go until may 10th!


----------



## Jenna

It seems like it is not full enough? Kind of hard to guess for me because i'm used to nigerians...


----------



## RowdyKidz

They can loose plugs early...not necessisarily RIGHT before she kids...Good luck!


----------



## StaceyRosado

my angie lost her plug a whole month before she is due. It is safe to believe she will wait till her due date


----------

